# Wo bekomm ich Avatars her?



## Leon (16 März 2004)

Wie schon das Thema sagt,wo kann ich denn Avatars herbekommen? :gruebel:  :gruebel:  :gruebel:


----------



## BenTigger (16 März 2004)

von deinem PC oder aus dem Internet..... Aber vorsicht keine Dialerlinks nutzen 

Avatare sind kleine Gifs oder JPG Bilddateien. Du könntest dich Digital fotografieren und das Bild dann ganz klein machen und hier als Avatar einfügen.

Beispiel siehe hier.....

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=44703#44703


----------



## ChristianEsser (16 März 2004)

> Du könntest dich Digital fotografieren



Dein Foto ist gut gelungen, BenTigger  


```
das Bild dann ganz klein machen
```
Wichtig! Nicht größer als 6 kb, denn sonst wird es von der Forensoftware nicht akzeptiert. Das Problem hatte ich am Anfang.

Gruß

Christian


----------



## technofreak (16 März 2004)

ChristianEsser schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht größer als 6 kb, denn sonst wird es von der Forensoftware nicht akzeptiert.



Wichtiger ist die Pixelgröße 75*90 Pixel


----------



## Leon (16 März 2004)

Danke für die  Hilfe! :tach:  :tach:  :tach:  :tach:


----------



## haudraufundschluss (16 März 2004)

Ja, und wann können wir den Erfolg sehen???


----------



## Mondsau (17 März 2004)

Da kann man ja direkt neugierig werden ...


----------



## Leon (12 April 2004)

An die Moderatoren,ist das Gewaltverherrlichend?


----------



## Heiko (12 April 2004)

Leon schrieb:
			
		

> An die Moderatoren,ist das Gewaltverherrlichend?


Nein, aber geschmacklos.


----------



## Leon (12 April 2004)

Hier mein neues


----------

